

Paypal to develop international e-commerce hub in China. - bakbak
http://www.pcworld.com/article/215050/paypal_taps_crossborder_trade_potential_with_new_china_deal.html

======
flashgordon
Is it me or does it mean a lot more snooping by you know who?

